
August browser stats: Safari dominates mobile browsing - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/web/news/2011/09/august-browser-stats-mobile-safari-on-top.ars
======
ZeroGravitas
The rather large discrepancy between these numbers and Statcounter's mobile
numbers is explained by the first comment. Statcounter doesn't put tablets in
with mobile, Net Market Share do.

[http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-ww-
monthly-201108-...](http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_browser-ww-
monthly-201108-201108-bar)

